# associated offrd 4wd : what do you prefer.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

TC3/4 Flavors:

Durango wellmade, but expensive!
TC3-O wellmade, a bit mods needed, but if you have a tc3 easy!
BJ4 expensive, still on backorder?!

I'm leaning toward the TC30 just to support the local guy =) and if you know Dan, he's well.. awesome...

But.. I dunno what do you guys think?

(don't say Go Losi! or.. Go Yokomo!.. hehe)

Not that I'm buying one now.. just curious to see what everyone thinks.

Woot!


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

do you have a picture of this TC3-O???? sounds interesting, if hes local then you would be able to acess parts VERY easily right??? i would say go with that if thats the case


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

I have the BJ4. Yah the waiting stunk but it was well worth it the car is fantastic. Great accelleration and jumping, but what real sets it a part is the steering. It is almost like driving my B4 it steers so well. If you ever driven a XXX4 you will understand why I am so impressed with its steering.

I have not driven TC3"O". I saw several at CRCRC's Winter champs. They looked real nice but needed a slipper. Last I heard they had one in Developement. I sent them pics of my home made TC3 conversion Because I had installed a B4 slipper on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

They have made some huge improvements on the TC3"O". It should really be called something else now, cause it really doesn't share the TC3 chassis now either. They have a graphite chassis they are working on that makes it amazing looking. I think they may have some info on their site.

www.rcproductdesigns.com


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Ennjay
Thanks for the up date! Thats great. I can't wait to see one run.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Tc3 "o" V2*

The TC3 "O" V2 is now available for purchase. We have lightened the car considerably. Added Carbon Fiber and Delrin pieces to reduce weight and increase performance. 
We have also added a slipper clutch.
Current owners of the original TC3 "O" Can purchase the V2 update at a special price.

We are working on a dual deck Carbon Fiber car. When that comes available, Current TC3 "O" and TC3 "O" V2 owners will be able to purchase the upgrade at a special price.

We are local. In Michigan and make it a point to provide superb customer service.
Email me for pics of the Carbon Fiber car.
Dan


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Is the slipper available separately? I've got a couple tc3 rallies that I'd like to put a slipper on.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes you can purchase the slipper seperately. If you put it in a rally car you will need a custom drive shaft. You cut the front bearing carrier out and replace it with one that is moved forward on the chassis. We can make you custom Carbon Fiber drive shafts for the cars. 
Contact us a www.rcproductdesigns.com for more info.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

BAR 26 said:


> do you have a picture of this TC3-O???? sounds interesting, if hes local then you would be able to acess parts VERY easily right??? i would say go with that if thats the case


http://www.rcproductdesigns.com/


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

DJ1978 said:


> .... superb customer service.
> Dan


once my rc funds are built up again.. i WILl purchase one. Dans been great throughout the years... he's a great guy!

mits


----------

